# Recent Projects



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Horse Music Box, Heart Box & Small keys box.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Scrollwolf

I see you got the Oak-Park jigs up and working, NICE job on all 3 items 

What do you think about the jigs ?,did you break any bits when you cut them. ?
Did you band saw the horse out or jig saw it out ?, nice job .key on the back side ?
or bottom ? .


Bj :


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

I think the jigs are great, easy to set up. No, I didn't break any bits. The spiral bits are super sharp.
I cut the horse on my scrollsaw and the key is on the back side of the box.

Thanks for your comments.

Jack


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Nice projects scrollwolf.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2004)

Looking nice. Great Job.


----------

